
Recording Tom Waits (2004) - camtarn
https://www.soundonsound.com/people/bones-howe-tom-waits#para4
======
ilamont
_" He told me he realised one night that as he was writing a song, he found
himself asking 'If I write this, will Bones like it?' I said to him that we
were getting to be kind of like an old married couple. I said I don't want to
be the reason that an artist can't create. It was time for him to find another
producer. We shook hands and that was it. It was a great ride."_

That's really interesting. I've always wondered about long-term
creative/prdouction relationships, like Radiohead and Nigel Godrich, U2 and
Steve Lillywhite, and some film directors who work with the same crews for
decade after decade. Yes, you have that trust and magic and consistency, but
can it hold the artist back in some ways?

------
bloaf
Tom Waits has such a unique guttural sound, I can't get enough of it. Daniel
Durchholz said of his voice: "it was soaked in a vat of bourbon, left hanging
in the smokehouse for a few months, and then taken outside and run over with a
car".

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZS-B1Afc1c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZS-B1Afc1c)

~~~
jdnier
I had forgotten that one. Here's another that shows some of the complexity of
his voice and melody-making:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ow45kTJqhg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ow45kTJqhg)

------
chrisdhoover
The story of Tom Waits before Kathleen. Post Kathleen Tom Waits became the
alternative music darling. His entire oeuvre deserves a serious listen but I
recommend starting with Rain Dogs. And don’t hesitate to watch Buster Scruggs.
Tom Waits is a treasure.

